# Is 129 weakening?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Seems like nowadays, if we just get a slight drizzle (of rain) or any kind of major wind gusts, we lose signal from 129. So I was wondering, if 129 has suddenly gotten weaker, due to its age or something. 

We had a 77 dish put up last fall for HD locals and usually can get signals off it when 129 goes out. But obviously for just locals...

And it seems like this hyper sensitivity started about the time the new 77 dish installation happened. So I'm also wondering if our main dish got knocked out of alignment a bit during this installation or what.

We have a tree in the front yard that maybe starting to get in the LOS for 129. Our dish is on the NE corner of the house pointing back over the house towards the SW. The tree is in the front yard on the SW side of the lot. House is facing S, btw. It's a tall Oak tree.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you get locals from 77, then you might be better off if you get setup for a complete Eastern Arc (61.5, 72,7 and 77) and not worry about 129.

But the basic answer about 129 failing - not generally. I'd be more inclined to believe your tree issue is the problem.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

That's probably not a bad idea about getting the complete EA. But if that was the case, I wonder why the tech didn't suggest that to begin with. He was an out of market tech that was called in due to work overload last fall when we finally got our HD locals. So he might not have known about going to an all EA set-up.

I'll let the ol' man know, because even he was complaining last night when we had late evening wind gusts that were knocking out the signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Seems like nowadays, if we just get a slight drizzle (of rain) or any kind of major wind gusts, we lose signal from 129. So I was wondering, if 129 has suddenly gotten weaker, due to its age or something.
> 
> We had a 77 dish put up last fall for HD locals and usually can get signals off it when 129 goes out. But obviously for just locals...
> 
> ...


You have a few local issues what should resolved first, before look at the sky . 
And no, the 129W is good - other 10 mil devices working just fine with the sat.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

129 died a couple years ago or something like that. Many of us had problems as it got really bad. They replaced it and it's been stong since then. I have not noticed anything particular that I could say is 129.

Back when it was happening, you could watch your signal meter go up and down as it varied in strength. It was very frustrating!


----------



## DanB_DISH (Jan 9, 2011)

It sounds like a misalignment issue, however, checking for obstructions in your line of sight is always a good idea! If you'd like to look into getting a single dish solution, PM your phone# or acct.# to me so I can review your options.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

DanB_DISH said:


> It sounds like a misalignment issue, however, checking for obstructions in your line of sight is always a good idea! If you'd like to look into getting a single dish solution, PM your phone# or acct.# to me so I can review your options.


Yeah, it was. It got so bad here in the last couple of days where the slightest wind would knock out the signal. Called DISH and they sent out a Tech today. It was an allignment issue. Before the reallignment, signal strengths were at like ~50 for 110 & 119, <20 for 129, and whatever for 77, as it was stable. The slightest wind would knock that 129 signal down to 10 and it'd lose signal. So the Tech used his $900 meter tool and did an allignment. Now my 129 signal is at around 55. With 110/119 at 70 something.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Yeah, it was. It got so bad here in the last couple of days where the slightest wind would knock out the signal. Called DISH and they sent out a Tech today. It was an allignment issue. Before the reallignment, signal strengths were at like ~50 for 110 & 119, <20 for 129, and whatever for 77, as it was stable. The slightest wind would knock that 129 signal down to 10 and it'd lose signal. So the Tech used his $900 meter tool and did an allignment. Now my 129 signal is at around 55. With 110/119 at 70 something.


I'm get lower then a 50 try a 45 at best that were most of the HD programing is because when other around me use the same 129 it become weaker? Thanks for any help in this matter.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dishman1999 said:


> I'm get lower then a 50 try a 45 at best that were most of the HD programing is because when other around me use the same 129 it become weaker? Thanks for any help in this matter.


First it matters where you are in the country,then it matters which dish you have,then it matters which transponder you are checking and which arc you are on.Last it also matters when you check your signal what the signal strength will be.

So to give you an example,I had to have my dish alignment realigned 3 times by different installers all using signal meters before I am receiving what I believe to be the best signal I can receive.I first had a Dish 500 up,that was upgraded to the 1K.2 WA dish,then that was upgraded to the 1K.4 WA dish and that's what I am using right now.

When I check my signal,I go to Menu,6,1,3,details.At 3:33AM I am showing signals in the mid 70s for 110,high 70s to mid 80s for 119,and low 50s to low 70s for 129.This is testing transponders 14,15,16,and 21 respectively.Normally the signals around this time are higher.I am using a VIP722k/wMT2.

Hope this helps.Good Luck!


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> First it matters where you are in the country,then it matters which dish you have,then it matters which transponder you are checking and which arc you are on.Last it also matters when you check your signal what the signal strength will be.
> 
> So to give you an example,I had to have my dish alignment realigned 3 times by different installers all using signal meters before I am receiving what I believe to be the best signal I can receive.I first had a Dish 500 up,that was upgraded to the 1K.2 WA dish,then that was upgraded to the 1K.4 WA dish and that's what I am using right now.
> 
> ...


I have a dish 500 and 722 VIP with DPP 1K.2 W/separator and today got a 58 on 21 thanks for the help.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dishman1999 said:


> I have a dish 500 and 722 VIP with DPP 1K.2 W/separator and today got a 58 on 21 thanks for the help.


Anytime,your welcome.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Western birds are lower in the sky than eastern ones. If you are in a northern and Midwest area, you are looking through more atmosphere than if you used the eastern arc birds. It is worth changing to them if you get the chance. You will be happier with the apparent signal strenght.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Western satellites are only lower in the sky if you are further from their longitude than you are from the longitude of the eastern satellites.

If you are east of longitude 94 the eastern arc will be progressively higher in the sky than westerna arc.

If you are west of longitude 94 then western arc satellites are higher in the sky for you.

Since all geo-stationary satellites are in the Clarke belt, they are all the same distance above the earth and located over the equator, i.e. their latitude is zero and their altitude is the same as the other geo-stationary satellites.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I think my 129 is weaker than it was before. I never got a good signal due to the tall trees, but the last 2 months I've had a lot more rain fade too. Maybe installs on the verge of an acceptable are more prone to this?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Trees have a bad habit of growing.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My signal on 129 is the same as it has been ever since the satellite was replaced.

If you rsignal is lower, it is probably due to tree blockage or dish misalignment.

Definitely not a weaker signal from the bird!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you would PM your account information to me, I can view your account to see what your options are for getting this issue resolved. Thanks.



chriscpmtmp said:


> I think my 129 is weaker than it was before. I never got a good signal due to the tall trees, but the last 2 months I've had a lot more rain fade too. Maybe installs on the verge of an acceptable are more prone to this?


----------

